# Heritage Kennels Info



## marksteven

does any one have any knowledge or experience (especially illinois folks) with Heritage Kennels in Palos Hills Ill. they Claim Worlds largest German Shepherds


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Never heard of them and I'm a native of Illinois all my life. I could be wrong but there is a kennel around Palo's hills that is not a AKC breeder but a ukc breeder


----------



## marksteven

http://www.heritagekennels.net


----------



## DianaM

> Quote:All pedigrees registered with World Wide Kennel Club.


World Wide Kennel Club, eh? I wonder if they sneaked some of their Newfs in the line to get the dogs so big. Sorry, but this just SCREAMS backyard breeder to me. No information on health testing or titles or lines or anything, just tiny photos of dogs. Also, the GSD breed is NOT a large breed- it is a medium sized breed with a weight range of 55-100 lbs and 100 lbs is pushing it- an ideal male size is around 85-90 lbs. Anyone breeding for giant GSDs is not breeding GSDs. With all the joint problems this breed has, bigger is NOT better- I'd like to see a 130 lb GSD do agility without breaking down after a few months. If you want a big GSD, it's best to go with a GOOD breeder who does do health testing and temperament tests (some sort of working titles), one who is planning a breeding of dogs at the top of the standard not because they are large but because they have such awesome qualities otherwise and just *happen* to be large.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: marksteventhey Claim Worlds largest German Shepherds


Ha, thats because they've secretly got a splash of newfie in them









eta: aw diana, you beat me to it!


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Mark I pm'ed you about this place. They are not a AKC breeder


----------



## marksteven

thanks to all replies, i contacted them last year with no reply, wonder why? thanks guys


----------



## shepherdbydesign

If I can remember they are World Kennel Club dogs and can't be registered under AKC.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Right in that neighborhood is Animal Welfare League - a local shelter.

Go in there and ask where most of the older, unmanageable GSDs they get in come from.


----------



## lars0997

> Originally Posted By: DianaMan ideal male size is around 85-90 lbs


Actually, an 85 - 90 lb male would be large. The SV standard is the following:
Males: Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm, (23.4 in to 25.4 in) Weight 30 kg to 40 kg. (66 lb - 88 lb)
Females: Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm, (21.5 in to 23.4 in) Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 lb - 70.5 lb)
SV standard


----------



## DianaM

Well those sizes are even better, Wetrosky.







The little guys pack a whole lot of speed, power, and agility!


----------



## doggiedad

88lbs and 25", is that a little guy????


> Originally Posted By: DianaMWell those sizes are even better, Wetrosky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little guys pack a whole lot of speed, power, and agility!


----------



## doggiedad

what's the WWKC? do you want an over-sized GSD?


----------



## DianaM

Doggiedad, I was referring to the lower end of the size spectrum. As to what the WWKC is, it's another nonsense registry like APRI, Continental KC, etc. They'll basically register anything. I'm sure I could get my mix registered as a purebred GSD through them.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: marksteven they Claim Worlds largest German Shepherds


That statement alone is enough to send me "running and screaming" from that place.


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Ok thats what registered pups this kennel sells Continental Kennel Club not what I thought before.


----------



## chruby

Run away very fast!!!!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD

I saw a pup from them when I was working at a vet office in Champaign. It was the same age as my pup at the time, and it was a very gangly, awkward looking thing. If I remember correctly, as this was a few years ago, I think it had mange too. They also paid way more than the website lists.


----------



## Superpup

Run Forest run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign

> Quote: Run Forest run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was my thoughts after visiting that place 4 years ago


----------



## jimmym1981

I agree. Anyone that is breeding "World Largest GSD" is just looking for a "catch" to sell their puppies. A good reputable breeder doesnt need a "catch", since word of mouth is their best way of finding owners. ALSO, this kennel advertises in the local paper here. I have pretty much seen an ad for the last 6 months in the Sun Times. "Great Christmas Gifts"...enough said!!!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign

My thoughts were why sell Continental Kennel Club pups when AKC pups are in more demand. Did they loose their rights to breed AKC pups. Like I said before I visited this place about 4 years ago and when he said they were continental Kennel Club pups I packed up and left


----------



## rjvamp

Their website is kind of bare


----------



## Smy3pitas

Run! About 9 years ago, my son and I went there. We pulled up and an old lady came running out of the house. Was NOT welcoming. Anyway, there were big dog runs with shepherds (adults) growling. We went in and the house was smelly and horrible. There was poop all over and pups everywhere. She had them downstairs and they were all in a big containers (about 10 pups) sqeaking and crying to get out. It was horrible and when I left, my son was very upset. (8 years old) and still remembers this like it was yesterday. I actually did call the police and they said that they have been there often, but will check it again. I have seen the police out there a few times, as I pass there to go there to see family. Some how they are still in business. The place I go for obedience also says stay away.


----------



## GypSadie

I would just like everyone to know that we purchased two beautiful GSD from this place and although the kennel may not be as clean as it should be, the owner has got a heart of gold and loves all her dogs dearly and is very good to them. We purchased our dogs 10 years ago and saw them when they were 10 days old and continued to visit them every week until we brought them home. They were both females (full sisters)














and weigh in at 135 lbs each at maturity. They have no hip or joint problems and are very healthy, in fact when their hips were x-rayed, I was told that this is how hips should be, tight joints. Yes they are large, but they are also the American Line of GSD and not the shorter and more stout German Line. We have had other American Line GSD before the two we purchased from Heritage Kennels, and they too were large and over 100 lbs. As far as AKC and World Wide Kennel Club, look them up on the internet to see what the differences are. On the last note, both these dogs have a wonderful disposition and I would purchase dogs from Heritage Kennels again, and no they are not mixed with Nufie's !


----------



## Xeph

> Quote:American Line of GSD


No, you got pet lines.

Amlines are not huge and do not weigh in excess of 100 lbs.


----------



## SouthernThistle

Well, you click "pedigrees" on their website, and all it says is "all registered with the World Wide Kennel Club," shows pictures, but doesn't say anything about actual "pedigrees."

The other breed they breed is "Newfoundlands." That's one word not "New Foundlands" or "New Found lands" as they have on their website.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleThe other breed they breed is "Newfoundlands." That's one word not "New Foundlands" or "New Found lands" as they have on their website.


They found new lands?


----------



## WiscTiger

Since the thread started in Dec. 08, and has since thurned into a another breeder bashing fest. I am locking this thread.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin.


----------

